# Customize Engine/Manifold Covers **EASY & LOOKS GOOD**



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

*All you need is: Dupli-Color Engine Enamel Paint (Color + Clear Coat), some masking tape, & a ratchet set:

Lemme know what ya'll think...

*








*

*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chase Toole said:


> *All you need is: Dupli-Color Engine Enamel Paint (Color + Clear Coat), some masking tape, & a ratchet set:
> 
> Lemme know what ya'll think...
> 
> ...


Not bad. I would have painted the heat shield black if anything, but I like the coilpack cover!


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

looks great! Brightens up the engine bay a lot ... My battery is oriented different from yours- what year/ sub- model is your car (eco/ 1LT?)


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

instead of painting the manifold cover, remove the manifold and heat wrap it, it reduces intake temps by at least 100 degrees lol, like the coilpack cover though!


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

20131pz69 said:


> looks great! Brightens up the engine bay a lot ... My battery is oriented different from yours- what year/ sub- model is your car (eco/ 1LT?)


Its a 2012 2LT RS... and yeh I like the red it matches the body color nice... and the paint is on sale at Orileys for $5 a can... not bad at all


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kingsal said:


> instead of painting the manifold cover, remove the manifold and heat wrap it, it reduces intake temps by at least 100 degrees lol, like the coilpack cover though!


You did this? Got any pics?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it, wakes up a rather boring engine bay.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks nice! Good job!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I always applaud mods that don't break the bank, especially when it looks great!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

silverWS.6 said:


> You did this? Got any pics?


I'll post some in the next few days!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not bad. I would have painted the heat shield black if anything, but I like the coilpack cover!


Looks awesome! I've been wondering how others have done this? You have a step by step write up you could post for us?


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I like how it looks... Wouldn't mind doing mine one day... Would have to pick a good colour to go with my black car lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Looks awesome! I've been wondering how others have done this? You have a step by step write up you could post for us?


​No Problem, I will try to post it up today...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Waiting for Ryan (onlytaurus) to upload some pics of his engine bay. He pulled the entire valve cover and painted that red. Looks awesome.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chase Toole said:


> ​No Problem, I will try to post it up today...


So where's that post? lol


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

yeah if someone posted a write up on how to do this i will be all over it! Wanna do mine in a dark blue or something


----------



## MillerATL (Feb 24, 2013)

Its been my only experience with DupliColor Engine Enamel on Manifold covers,, that it will burn and change color.. My Metallic Black cover experiment on a 92 Accord ended up looking rose colored.. due to the HIGH heat.. Was that not the case with the red??? Engine enamel I figured would do as it did with me.. Although Ive never hada problem with the FlameProof high heat paint.. it worked excellent.


----------

